# What are the best barf bags



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm going to drive NYE. I'll do the after midnight drunk runs to get in on the guarantees. I haven't driven after midnight yet, so haven't had to deal with a drunk getting sick in the backseat. I would like to buy some barf bags just in case. I could just bring plastic grocery bags but I'd rather get something more sturdy or reliable. Any recommendations of what to buy and where to get it?


----------



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

I read something on here earlier where someone said they got ones just like on airplanes at CVS.

I work all through the night all the time because between 5-6 AM to 8 PM Chicago traffic is horrible. No one has ever puked thankfully and I can't say that someone has ever been completely wasted. Though it is New Year's, but if someone can coherently put words together when talking to you I wouldn't be too worried and you can always cancel.

Get some bottles of water, I buy my cases for $3. Walmart or Target should have them that cheap.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm cheap, and with Uber rates so low it's the only way to survive.

I bought a box of 7 gallon trash can liners from the .99 store. big easy to hit target for the drunk pax.

they may not be the best, but up to the task.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I ordered some from Amazon. Just like the hospitals have. $10 for 20 I think. Fancy name, Emesis bags. They would probably have been cheaper if they were just barf bags. Have them in the seat back cushions and some on the console at the ready.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I'm going to drive NYE. I'll do the after midnight drunk runs to get in on the guarantees. I haven't driven after midnight yet, so haven't had to deal with a drunk getting sick in the backseat. I would like to buy some barf bags just in case. I could just bring plastic grocery bags but I'd rather get something more sturdy or reliable. Any recommendations of what to buy and where to get it?


Grocery bags are so thin sometimes holes will be made on the bottom. Careful.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

This won't help you in time for tonight, but try ordering CareBag Vomit Bags from Amazon or Walmart.com to have in the future. They seem more user-friendly and less likely to leak than others. I keep them in my car, but luckily don't yet have first-hand experience on how they hold up with a drunk, spewing pax.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

not even medical supply stores in my area have vomit bags, how frustrating.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

I use the apple store bags they have a lining to them.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> I use the apple store bags they have a lining to them.


you're a genius! I have a couple of the small bags with the string tie handles that can close, and they are very durable. Thanks!


----------



## MDuberguy (Oct 27, 2014)

Large lab specimen bag.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I have some 1 gallon ziploc bags, but for NYE, I'm going put some 7 gallon trash bags in the back. I don't know how effective the smaller bags will be with a drunk riding in the back of a moving car. I want them to have a nice, big target to shoot for. I'd actually rather just have them hang their head out the window and throw up on the side of my car. Easier to clean up if they miss the bag.


----------

